# How Much GHRP-6 Can I Take Safely (Upper Dose) GI Motility Issues



## tdog555 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have Gastroparesis (food sits in stomach very long time, vagus nerve which tells stomach to contract/empty is not working properly) GHRP-6 Slightly helps this. I have lost 55 pounds (used to be 200 9%bf) now I am at 145 and unable to really eat anything. I don't get the crazy hunger from my ghrp-6 people talk about, but it does increase my appetite slightly. I take 100 of the GHRP-6 and 100 CJC(no dac) to help my body recover on such little food from my daily tasks and light workouts.
I want to try upping the dose of GHRP-6 to increase the hunger and gastric emptying/motility. How high can I go on the dosage? What side effects will there be if any? All I've seen is prolactin/cortisol increase? The only rx treaments for my condition are very scary/fatal and ineffective. I'd much rather try this first.
Thanks!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 30, 2015)

To high and you could go hypo glycemic and that could be a problem with your condition.  if it were me I would start at 200 mcg and go from there testing by going up every few days to gauge.


----------

